# Want to buy external HDD 4-4.5k



## flyingcow (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi guys please suggest me a good 4.5k worth HDD
Requirements-
*Good read and write speed
*Should look sleek
*At least 1 TB
*Usable space should be 930Gb+
*Any finish but matte preferred
Will only store Movies, music and steam game backups and TV Shows.
I have these in mind-
1.WD Elements
2.Seagate Backup plus
But the seagate one is very thick which I dont prefer....
3.Sony HD-E1
This one is also good but i dont like its sharp edges....

Please help...


----------



## Renny (Nov 22, 2013)

WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com @ Rs.3,999

Just buy it


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 22, 2013)

yes i had that in mind but it has many negative reviews on flipkart regarding transfer speeds and scratches...can you tell me the diff b/w this and elements and the sony 1??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2013)

I have an elements from 2 years, doing good. Speeds pretty impressive.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 22, 2013)

i pretty much ha made up my mind but needed something lik this, an asuarance/proof that its good..i wanted personal experineces


----------



## Renny (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a 1TB My Passport - Transfer speeds are above average, USB 2.0 write speeds hover around 25mBps. Don't know about USB 3.0.

The drive does not have a glossy finish, so not much chances of scratching.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2013)

^25mBps is way above avg 

My elements used to give 25-27mBps in 2.0 and 50-70mBps in 3.0.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 22, 2013)

so im not buying from FK anymore, ill get from local store, ill get the one which is cheap. thank you both for helping


----------



## Renny (Nov 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^25mBps is way above avg
> 
> My elements used to give 25-27mBps in 2.0 and 50-70mBps in 3.0.



25mBps indeed! 

Do mention the price @ the local store.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 25, 2013)

Let me know if you want to buy one of these


----------

